# New Irons recommended (mid to high handicap)



## llennocos (Oct 10, 2006)

Well i have had these Wilson irons for a couple of years now and ive really liked how theyve played. But ive been playing great golf (for me at least) lately and id like to upgrade. I play a soft shot, usually accurate. Not so much of a power person. Would anyone have any recommendations?

Ill take any recommendations... Thanks!
Cheers!
Llennocos


----------



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

*New irons recommended*

I myself is looking for set to replace my present irons. The primray consideration would be a forgiving set of clubs.

In the last couple of weeks I have hit several brands and I like the Miz Mx900.
I almost pulled the trigger until I hit the new Ping Ratures...oh! Lord, these are nice looking and feeling Pings. I have talked with the missues about this and hopefully I can get this for Christmas. Pings are more money but I think it is worth it... made in USA.

Good luck.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Why not go with a forged cavity back iron? Titleist, Cobra, TaylorMade, and most OEM's make CB irons in forged. Soft feel and you have the forgiveness of the cavity back.

Also do not shy away from non OEM irons. I play with Wishon 550C forged irons and they are butter. A good club builder can set you up in non OEM irons such as Wishon's. 

The most important thing you can do when you decide which irons you want to buy. GET FIT by a professional club fitter. It is very important that your irons fit your swing. The lie, length, grip size and shaft flex are very important issues to be addressed when buying new clubs. 

Good Luck, happy shopping.


----------



## llennocos (Oct 10, 2006)

Well thank you for replying... And yes i did look at the Mizuno Mx900 and i agree it was a soft club. Which is what i'm looking for. I may have to check some pings out also though. I think i will check with the pro at my local course, and ill have to try the raptures out. Thanks, and let this christmas bring you some nice clubs! (Which is what im hopeing for!) Thanks!


----------



## llennocos (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you golfbum. I was looking for a club with either a larger club face, or CB irons. From what ive seen, with my kind of play, i would like to play a club that allows me to be more persice. And when i come closer to my descion, i will deff. have my swing looked at. And also customize my shaft, lenght and grip. Thanks! Good Golfing to all!


----------



## LONGBALL_JPZ (Oct 24, 2006)

there is a company called MAGIQUE GOLF, that is out of tempe, AZ they are a custom club builder, that has some great irons that are about half the price of the major brands, and they are custom fit at no charge, they have a couple different styles of irons depending on what you a re looking for. Magique Golf :: Tour quality, custom built golf clubs with the Gram Matched System® check em out!


----------



## LONGBALL_JPZ (Oct 24, 2006)

*magique golfer*

there is a company called MAGIQUE GOLF, that is out of tempe, AZ they are a custom club builder, that has some great irons that are about half the price of the major brands, and they are custom fit at no charge, they have a couple different styles of irons depending on what you a re looking for. Magique Golf :: Tour quality, custom built golf clubs with the Gram Matched System® check em out!


----------

